# Bitcoin



## rcfieldz

Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
 It may be a chick/cool thing to buy with, but what people do NOT understand that it is not secured, it is not legal tender and therefore not protected by law.
You get ripped off - sucks to be you.


----------



## rcfieldz

It's a mob-like scam. A con artist's dream.


----------



## dblack

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.



Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.

I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.


----------



## rcfieldz

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.
Click to expand...

 What planet do you live on?
 "There's a sucker born every minute" - P.T.Barnum


----------



## iamwhatiseem

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
Click to expand...


Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries. 
Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will. 

The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com


----------



## Politico

The guy already ran off with millions. I'd say Bernie looks like an amateur.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Politico said:


> The guy already ran off with millions. I'd say Bernie looks like an amateur.



Imagine that...an unregulated currency, held by unknown entities stashed away in 3rd world countries and China. Unsecured servers.
 And people invested in it....


----------



## dblack

iamwhatiseem said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy already ran off with millions. I'd say Bernie looks like an amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that...an unregulated currency, held by unknown entities stashed away in 3rd world countries and China. Unsecured servers.
> And people invested in it....
Click to expand...


Are you trying do drive their value down so you can buy in late?


----------



## thanatos144

People can be stupid. Virtual money is just that virtual.  

tapatalk post


----------



## iamwhatiseem

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy already ran off with millions. I'd say Bernie looks like an amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that...an unregulated currency, held by unknown entities stashed away in 3rd world countries and China. Unsecured servers.
> And people invested in it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying do drive their value down so you can buy in late?
Click to expand...


----------



## editec

Monetarist economists like Ray Dalio are, I am informed, interested in the concept but have their doubts about security and whatnot.

Money is a contrivance..even if it is GOLD.

Hard to understand I am sure but there it is.


----------



## 52ndStreet

This Bitcoin has got to be the biggest Electronic ponzi scam ever created. The people who created it are betting on all those computer geeks out there and computer geek wanabes to invest in their electronic fiat currency.You have got to be a suckabut sucker to invest in Bitcoin. Its a electronic pyramid scam waiting for an electronic blackout to wipe out its books.Stay away from it.!!


----------



## 52ndStreet

555Patriots777 said:


> Its 2017. Much has been revealed since 2014. BTC=$2550.00
> In 7 of the last 8 years, BTC is the best performing currency in the world.
> 
> Bitcoin: Top Performing Currency For a Second Year in a Row
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


Its not a real currency its virtual money, with no government backing or regulation.


----------



## KissMy

iamwhatiseem said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries.
> Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will.
> 
> The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
> Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
> Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com
Click to expand...

^^^ Never listen to this idiot! ^^^


----------



## KissMy

52ndStreet said:


> 555Patriots777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2017. Much has been revealed since 2014. BTC=$2550.00
> In 7 of the last 8 years, BTC is the best performing currency in the world.
> 
> Bitcoin: Top Performing Currency For a Second Year in a Row
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a real currency its virtual money, with no government backing or regulation.
Click to expand...


How does government back your money? With a printing press?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

KissMy said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 555Patriots777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2017. Much has been revealed since 2014. BTC=$2550.00
> In 7 of the last 8 years, BTC is the best performing currency in the world.
> 
> Bitcoin: Top Performing Currency For a Second Year in a Row
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a real currency its virtual money, with no government backing or regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does government back your money? With a printing press?
Click to expand...


You miss the entire point.
The U.S. Dollar can be spent all over the world. in fact it is often preferred to even the nations own currency in 3rd world states.
The reason for that is that every dollar is backed by the U.S. Government. Same for German Marks, the French Franc etc. etc.
It will always have value as long as these nations are...nations.
Bitcoin is backed by no one. It is a currency with no legal standing.


----------



## thanatos144

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries.
> Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will.
> 
> The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
> Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
> Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Never listen to this idiot! ^^^
Click to expand...

Why since he is making perfect sense....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.

The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.

South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.

A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.

Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.


----------



## KissMy

thanatos144 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries.
> Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will.
> 
> The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
> Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
> Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Never listen to this idiot! ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why since he is making perfect sense....
Click to expand...

LOL The idiot said that  when Bitcoin was $400. You 2 are making no sense or cents!


----------



## frigidweirdo

rcfieldz said:


> Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?



Bitcoin is one of those things that will make some rich, and a lot poor.


----------



## KissMy

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.


The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!


----------



## BuckToothMoron

rcfieldz said:


> Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?



To be fair, Fort Knox does not back up the greenback. Bitcoin is a mania, pure and simple. At some point the price will collapse, it may go to 100,000 or higher, but eventually it will fall dramatically.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

dblack said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.
Click to expand...


That is not likely to occur unless the governments accept and recognize the currencies as legal tender, and why would they?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
Click to expand...


And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

iamwhatiseem said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 555Patriots777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2017. Much has been revealed since 2014. BTC=$2550.00
> In 7 of the last 8 years, BTC is the best performing currency in the world.
> 
> Bitcoin: Top Performing Currency For a Second Year in a Row
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a real currency its virtual money, with no government backing or regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does government back your money? With a printing press?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the entire point.
> The U.S. Dollar can be spent all over the world. in fact it is often preferred to even the nations own currency in 3rd world states.
> The reason for that is that every dollar is backed by the U.S. Government. Same for German Marks, the French Franc etc. etc.
> It will always have value as long as these nations are...nations.
> Bitcoin is backed by no one. It is a currency with no legal standing.
Click to expand...


German marks and French francs are no longer legal tender, they use the Euronow.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

frigidweirdo said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is one of those things that will make some rich, and a lot poor.
Click to expand...

 A fool and his money......


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
Click to expand...


His point is that the gains have not been realized yet.


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
Click to expand...

Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
Click to expand...


I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

My nephew has invested into this and he was telling me all about it at a family event over xmas.

He bought it for pennies and now it is worth millions but he couldnt explain why or how. I suggested that he cashed in some or all of it to protect himself but he looked at me as if I was insane. His view was that he would lose out on future gains if he did so.

He spoke to me as though I was just out of touch with the modern investment world and didnt understand the new state of play. But I have seen this time and time again because nothing ever changes and people never learn.

He is only 23 so it wont kill him and he may learn something valuable.

I have also noticed that some folk are incredibly protective about this and like to shout down the doubters. This is because positivity is the only factor keeping it afloat. Negativity must be quashed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Engli...&sr=8-12&keywords=a+very+british+scandal&tag=


This book gives a great insight into the mania that surrounds these scams.

_*It was all planned by one ambitious promoter, who had decided to launch ‘a company for carrying on an undertaking of great advantage, but nobody to know what it is’. This eighteenth-century mission statement has now acquired an almost uncanny resonance: these words could aptly have been applied to the bursting of the internet bubble and the collapse of Enron. With the financial scandals that have beset global companies recently, such as Rank Xerox and Worldcom, this tale is all the more relevant today.*_

Here is another.

_*https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tulipomani...g=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Q5AXCWR3YBCMX1D3WA51&tag=

In 1630s' Holland thousands of people, from the wealthiest merchants to the lowest street traders, were caught up in a frenzy of buying and selling. The object of the speculation was not oil or gold, but the tulip, a delicate and exotic bloom that had just arrived from the east. Over three years, rare tulip bulbs changed hands for sums that would have bought a house in Amsterdam: a single bulb could sell for more than £300,000 at today's prices. Fortunes were made overnight, but then lost when, within a year, the market collapsed.*_


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.
Click to expand...


Obviously Bitcoin could not have gone from 5 cents to $19,000 if more US Dollars were not being exchanged / converted to Bitcoin than the reverse! I knew a guy In 2014 who lived entirely using Bitcoins in NYC.  I was shopping on eBay last week for an antiminer & some sellers would only accept Bitcoins for payment. NO US Dollars, other currency, credit cards or PayPal would be accepted. A Miami Condo Seller Only Accepting Bitcoin Thousands are mortgaging their homes for Bitcoin. The US Government trades Bitcoins!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Bitcoin could not have gone from 5 cents to $19,000 if more US Dollars were not being exchanged / converted to Bitcoin than the reverse! I knew a guy In 2014 who lived entirely using Bitcoins in NYC.  I was shopping on eBay last week for an antiminer & some sellers would only accept Bitcoins for payment. NO US Dollars, other currency, credit cards or PayPal would be accepted. A Miami Condo Seller Only Accepting Bitcoin Thousands are mortgaging their homes for Bitcoin. The US Government trades Bitcoins!
Click to expand...

It is staggering isnt it ? What you are describing is evidence of a mania rather than a real cultural shift.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is money to be made in bitcoin. There always is in these bubbles. The first of these was the South Sea bubble in Georgian Britain. People were invited to invest in nothing and they piled in as they saw the prices rocket. Millions were made and lost.
> 
> The problem for the speculators is this. It all depends on new money flooding in to support the price. Once the sentiment has gone the price collapses.
> 
> South Sea, Tulips,Dot Com. It has happened so often.
> 
> A few clever people will come out of it ok but the majority of saps will get burned.
> 
> Remember you havent made a penny until you realise your gains.
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Bitcoin could not have gone from 5 cents to $19,000 if more US Dollars were not being exchanged / converted to Bitcoin! I knew a guy In 2014 who lived entirely on Bitcoin.  I was shopping on eBay last week for an antiminer & some sellers would only accept Bitcoins for payment. NO US Dollars, other currency, credit cards or PayPal would be accepted. A Miami Condo Seller Only Accepting Bitcoin
Click to expand...


Thanks for those anecdotes. Are you ready for reality now? Walmart, Amazon, Alibaba are 3 giant retailers and none of them accept any crypto currencies. In fact the number of retailers who do accept bitcoin is going down, not up.
Actionable Trading Ideas, Real Time News, Financial Insight | Benzinga
Got bitcoin burning a hole in your pocket? Many companies are beginning to see cryptocurrencies as a valid payment option for the wares they sell. Still, Morgan Stanley recently published a report detailing that only 0.6 percent of the top 500 online retailers accept bitcoin (down from 1 percent in 2016).

You are confused with the economics and math associated with bitcoin. The vast majority of bitcoins are held by a very small number of people. Conversely, the majority of bitcoin owners hold very few bitcoins. Ergo, bitcoin is not widely distributed and most bitcoins have never been sold by the original purchaser, and thus the value has not been realized. 

Imagine if all the bitcoin whales decided to sell all their bitcoins over a few days. The supply of BTC would skyrocket and the price would plummet.


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gains are realized in real currency. Cash done along with US credit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Bitcoin could not have gone from 5 cents to $19,000 if more US Dollars were not being exchanged / converted to Bitcoin! I knew a guy In 2014 who lived entirely on Bitcoin.  I was shopping on eBay last week for an antiminer & some sellers would only accept Bitcoins for payment. NO US Dollars, other currency, credit cards or PayPal would be accepted. A Miami Condo Seller Only Accepting Bitcoin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for those anecdotes. Are you ready for reality now? Walmart, Amazon, Alibaba are 3 giant retailers and none of them accept any crypto currencies. In fact the number of retailers who do accept bitcoin is going down, not up.
> Actionable Trading Ideas, Real Time News, Financial Insight | Benzinga
> Got bitcoin burning a hole in your pocket? Many companies are beginning to see cryptocurrencies as a valid payment option for the wares they sell. Still, Morgan Stanley recently published a report detailing that only 0.6 percent of the top 500 online retailers accept bitcoin (down from 1 percent in 2016).
> 
> You are confused with the economics and math associated with bitcoin. The vast majority of bitcoins are held by a very small number of people. Conversely, the majority of bitcoin owners hold very few bitcoins. Ergo, bitcoin is not widely distributed and most bitcoins have never been sold by the original purchaser, and thus the value has not been realized.
> 
> Imagine if all the bitcoin whales decided to sell all their bitcoins over a few days. The supply of BTC would skyrocket and the price would plummet.
> 
> View attachment 170750
Click to expand...

Yes, so the rich own more than the poor?


----------



## KissMy

Bitcoin accepted for payment at many Major Retailers & Service Companies: Home Depot, CVS, Kmart, Sears,  Amazon, Target, Apple, Dell, Bing, Microsoft, Bloomberg, Dish Network, Intuit, PayPal, MovieTickets, Overstock.com, granddaddy.com, eGifter.com, Subway, Tigerdirect, Victoria’s Secret, Virgin Galactic, Whole Foods, Zappos, just to name a few!

Governments accepting Bitcoin for tax payments.

The most widely-recognized Bitcoin critic, JP Morgan CEO Jamie Dimon confessed that he might have made an error in judgment when he criticized bitcoin believers.


----------



## KissMy

Tommy Tainant said:


> My nephew has invested into this and he was telling me all about it at a family event over xmas.
> 
> He bought it for pennies and now it is worth millions but he couldnt explain why or how. I suggested that he cashed in some or all of it to protect himself but he looked at me as if I was insane. His view was that he would lose out on future gains if he did so.
> 
> He spoke to me as though I was just out of touch with the modern investment world and didnt understand the new state of play. But I have seen this time and time again because nothing ever changes and people never learn.
> 
> He is only 23 so it wont kill him and he may learn something valuable.
> 
> I have also noticed that some folk are incredibly protective about this and like to shout down the doubters. This is because positivity is the only factor keeping it afloat. Negativity must be quashed.



While the Bitcoin hype may have currently pushed it's value to high, he is not wrong to want to keep it in his portfolio. It's worth every bit of $7.000 because it cost at least that to mine it. Big money on wall-street has been shorting it since $10,000. It's mining cost will double in 2 years & so will it's real value.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the catch. Until the gains are actually realized they are not true. So even though these crypto currencies have nearly three quarter oftrillion dollars in “worth” , until they are actually converted to money that can actually be spent, it is all hypothetical paper gains.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again retard. Bitcoins are saved & spent to buy goods & services without conversion to US dollars. Fewer places accept worthless US dollars. Many eBay sellers only accept Bitcoin for payment. More US dollars are converted to Bitcoin than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you heard that nonsense or if you made it all up, but the reality is there is a minute fraction of retailers who actually accept bitcoins or any other crypto. U.S dollars converted to Bitcoins? Really? Mayhaps you can provide a link to support any of your silly notions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Bitcoin could not have gone from 5 cents to $19,000 if more US Dollars were not being exchanged / converted to Bitcoin! I knew a guy In 2014 who lived entirely on Bitcoin.  I was shopping on eBay last week for an antiminer & some sellers would only accept Bitcoins for payment. NO US Dollars, other currency, credit cards or PayPal would be accepted. A Miami Condo Seller Only Accepting Bitcoin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for those anecdotes. Are you ready for reality now? Walmart, Amazon, Alibaba are 3 giant retailers and none of them accept any crypto currencies. In fact the number of retailers who do accept bitcoin is going down, not up.
> Actionable Trading Ideas, Real Time News, Financial Insight | Benzinga
> Got bitcoin burning a hole in your pocket? Many companies are beginning to see cryptocurrencies as a valid payment option for the wares they sell. Still, Morgan Stanley recently published a report detailing that only 0.6 percent of the top 500 online retailers accept bitcoin (down from 1 percent in 2016).
> 
> You are confused with the economics and math associated with bitcoin. The vast majority of bitcoins are held by a very small number of people. Conversely, the majority of bitcoin owners hold very few bitcoins. Ergo, bitcoin is not widely distributed and most bitcoins have never been sold by the original purchaser, and thus the value has not been realized.
> 
> Imagine if all the bitcoin whales decided to sell all their bitcoins over a few days. The supply of BTC would skyrocket and the price would plummet.
> 
> View attachment 170750
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so the rich own more than the poor?
Click to expand...


Ok, so we were discussing bitcoin and you decide to gone off on a non-linear tangent about wealth in the US. Deflection is the most sincerest way to say “you’re right, I am wrong and I have no more points to make”. I’ll consider the discussion done.


----------



## BulletProof

What the f is wrong with people, treating bitcoin like money.  It doesn't have a long future.

Mining is a bad way to expand the money supply.  And, there's a 21 million coin limit, which will put an end to mining, anyway, and the bubble will pop.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> Bitcoin accepted for payment at many Major Retailers & Service Companies: Home Depot, CVS, Kmart, Sears,  Amazon, Target, Apple, Dell, Bing, Microsoft, Bloomberg, Dish Network, Intuit, PayPal, MovieTickets, Overstock.com, granddaddy.com, eGifter.com, Subway, Tigerdirect, Victoria’s Secret, Virgin Galactic, Whole Foods, Zappos, just to name a few!
> 
> Governments accepting Bitcoin for tax payments.
> 
> The most widely-recognized Bitcoin critic, JP Morgan CEO Jamie Dimon confessed that he might have made an error in judgment when he criticized bitcoin believers.



Most of those retailers do NOT accept bitcoin for payment. It must first be converted via a gift card or third party before you can check out. In other words they get dollars, not bitcoins for payment.
Let me see you pay your taxes using bitcoin, assuming you work and pay taxes.


----------



## dblack

iamwhatiseem said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries.
> Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will.
> 
> The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
> Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
> Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com
Click to expand...


Well, I get the joke, even if no one else here does. I'll asplain:  Those articles are all from 2014. Bitcoins then were spiking at the incredible peak of nearly $1000 per coin. Now they're 14 times that much. How do you think iamwhatiseem can afford to hangout on message boards all day?


----------



## dblack

frigidweirdo said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is one of those things that will make some rich, and a lot poor.
Click to expand...


Yes. Clearly government needs to get control of this e-currency business ASAP!   'cause, the poor. And the children!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bitcoin is crashing fast

It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.


----------



## LOki

I'm not yet sure why I should prefer a bullshit fiat currency of marginal utility over the bullshit fiat currency I'm using right now.

I understand "fuck those Rothschilds" and all, but using bitcoin to buy a sandwich remains kind of cumbersome... and dramatic.


----------



## KissMy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.


I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000


----------



## MarathonMike

The 200 day moving average currently is around 8800 dollars. From the beginning in 2010 it has NEVER broken it's 200 day average. Someone double check me on that but I believe  that is correct. If it does break 8800 dollars, then to quote the late great Keith Jackson "Whoa Nellie!!!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew has invested into this and he was telling me all about it at a family event over xmas.
> 
> He bought it for pennies and now it is worth millions but he couldnt explain why or how. I suggested that he cashed in some or all of it to protect himself but he looked at me as if I was insane. His view was that he would lose out on future gains if he did so.
> 
> He spoke to me as though I was just out of touch with the modern investment world and didnt understand the new state of play. But I have seen this time and time again because nothing ever changes and people never learn.
> 
> He is only 23 so it wont kill him and he may learn something valuable.
> 
> I have also noticed that some folk are incredibly protective about this and like to shout down the doubters. This is because positivity is the only factor keeping it afloat. Negativity must be quashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Bitcoin hype may have currently pushed it's value to high, he is not wrong to want to keep it in his portfolio. It's worth every bit of $7.000 because it cost at least that to mine it. Big money on wall-street has been shorting it since $10,000. It's mining cost will double in 2 years & so will it's real value.
Click to expand...


* so will it's real value. 
*
DERP!


----------



## dblack

The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.



When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?


----------



## Muhammed

editec said:


> Monetarist economists like Ray Dalio are, I am informed, interested in the concept but have their doubts about security and whatnot.
> 
> Money is a contrivance..even if it is GOLD.
> 
> Hard to understand I am sure but there it is.


Gold has intrinsic value. Bitcoins and dollars do not.


----------



## KissMy

MarathonMike said:


> The 200 day moving average currently is around 8800 dollars. From the beginning in 2010 it has NEVER broken it's 200 day average. Someone double check me on that but I believe  that is correct. If it does break 8800 dollars, then to quote the late great Keith Jackson "Whoa Nellie!!!"


I wonder if today's low of $9,280 is as close as it will get to that 200 day average? It's now below mining cost.


----------



## MarathonMike

It will be interesting to see.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

When people realise that the game is up there will be an almighty scramble to get out. Fortunes will be lost.


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
Click to expand...

It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.

I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.


----------



## percysunshine

Call me when McDonalds will give me a Big Mac in exchange for bitcoin.

Till then...meh


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
Click to expand...


*It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
*
No kidding.

"I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"

"Here, try this bitcoin"

LOL!


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


You should definitely not buy any!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't buy it with your money.


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "real value" of Bitcoin is that it's not controlled by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time one of those pesky "government controlled" currencies traded down 30% in one day?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
Click to expand...


If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tradeoff, to be sure. But it seems to be a tradeoff a lot of people are willing to make.
> 
> I think it's brilliant and really hope it takes hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........
Click to expand...


If government wants to fuck with you, bitcoin won't protect you, that's true. But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. And that's big. Governments won't take it lying down. The screeching we're hearing now is only the beginning.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's a tradeoff, to be sure.
> *
> No kidding.
> 
> "I hate fiat currency, it loses 3%-4% every year"
> 
> "Here, try this bitcoin"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If government wants to fuck with you, bitcoin won't protect you, that's true. But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. And that's big. Governments won't take it lying down. The screeching we're hearing now is only the beginning.
Click to expand...

*
 But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. 
*
How many bitcoin exchanges have been hacked/looted in the last 3 years?


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely not buy any!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If government wants to fuck with you, bitcoin won't protect you, that's true. But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. And that's big. Governments won't take it lying down. The screeching we're hearing now is only the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money.
> *
> How many bitcoin exchanges have been hacked/looted in the last 3 years?
Click to expand...


I don't know. How does that counter my claim? I acknowledged it's risky. A lot of people would rather be subject to the volatility of a real free market than the banksters and their cronies in government pulling the strings.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

dblack said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it with your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If government wants to fuck with you, bitcoin won't protect you, that's true. But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. And that's big. Governments won't take it lying down. The screeching we're hearing now is only the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money.
> *
> How many bitcoin exchanges have been hacked/looted in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. How does that counter my claim? I acknowledged it's risky. A lot of people would rather be subject to the volatility of a real free market than the banksters and their cronies in government pulling the strings.
Click to expand...

*
How does that counter my claim?
*
Safe from government control while getting all your bitcoins stolen doesn't sounds like a good trade-off.

*A lot of people would rather be subject to the volatility of a real free market
*
What does a free market have to do with these crypto chain letters?


----------



## dblack

Toddsterpatriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone should buy it unless they understand the political ramifications and agree with what the bitcoin movement is trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think buying bitcoins, or any other crypto, is going to protect you somehow from the government..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If government wants to fuck with you, bitcoin won't protect you, that's true. But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money. And that's big. Governments won't take it lying down. The screeching we're hearing now is only the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> But it does undermine the ability of government to control your money.
> *
> How many bitcoin exchanges have been hacked/looted in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. How does that counter my claim? I acknowledged it's risky. A lot of people would rather be subject to the volatility of a real free market than the banksters and their cronies in government pulling the strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> How does that counter my claim?
> *
> Safe from government control while getting all your bitcoins stolen doesn't sounds like a good trade-off.
Click to expand...


So what? If it's too risky for you, don't invest. What does that have to do with what I'm talking about?

*



			A lot of people would rather be subject to the volatility of a real free market
		
Click to expand...

*


> What does a free market have to do with these crypto chain letters?



Everything.


----------



## Selivan

Bitcoin is nonsense ...
Buy this:
- The price is guaranteed to increase by 20 percent per week ...





But...
I will write "in small letters" ...
This was in Russia in 1993


----------



## KissMy

KissMy said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 200 day moving average currently is around 8800 dollars. From the beginning in 2010 it has NEVER broken it's 200 day average. Someone double check me on that but I believe  that is correct. If it does break 8800 dollars, then to quote the late great Keith Jackson "Whoa Nellie!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if today's low of $9,280 is as close as it will get to that 200 day average? It's now below mining cost.
Click to expand...

Mining a coin cost is currently $2,090 for 2 years of electricity + $4,000 for the most efficient miner that can mine 1 coin over the next 2 years before the coin reward gets cut in half. + 3% pool fee

That puts current cost to create a new Bitcoin at $6,300


----------



## LOki




----------



## Cellblock2429

KissMy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a hoax, however it is unsecured currency with no guarantees to back it up.
> More than one company has went belly-up with the use of bitcoin being the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a challenge, but do you have links? Just curious.
> 
> I'm pretty excited by Bitcoins, and the whole idea of independent currency. If things work out, we might actually be able *wrestle control of money away from bankers and armies.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is the opposite. Only 800 entities have any control of it. And nearly all of those are in foreign countries such as China. Bitcoin themselves have no actual power or decision ability in the policies of the fiat currency. And many of these entities are unknown sudo-companies in 3rd world countries.
> Trust me - there will be scandal galore by the time it crashes and burns. And it will.
> 
> The failure of Mt. Gox could be a mortal wound for bitcoin ? Quartz
> Where Did the Bitcoins Go? The Mt. Gox Shutdown, Explained - Businessweek
> Bitcoin's problems are much worse than you thought - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Never listen to this idiot! ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why since he is making perfect sense....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL The idiot said that  when Bitcoin was $400. You 2 are making no sense or cents!
Click to expand...

/----/ Two new Blockchain ETFs opened today. You no longer have to own Bitcoin to be in the market. I'm not saying I'm buying them but it's a game changer.
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/blockchain-etfs-profit-from-the-technology-behind-bitcoin-cm892139


----------



## james bond

rcfieldz said:


> Is Bitcoin the biggest scam since Bernie Madoff? Is it just internet monopoly money? Do they have a Fort Knox to back it up or is it a virtual reality like Farmville? Is it a 21st century hoax?



About three months ago if you held on to a $10K investment from 2014 - 15, then you would've make a cool million.  That said, most people make a thou or two and sell.  Today, the bottom has dropped out (40% loss+) so it's schwetty balls time.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bitcoin tumbles below $9,000 as Facebook bans cryptocurrency adverts

"Bitcoin has tumbled below $9,000 for the first time in two months after sentiment slipped amid rising regulatory concerns in India and Facebook banning "deceptive" cryptocurrency adverts."

India is attacking Bitcoin, Korea has attacked Bitcoin, Facebook has attacked Bitcoin. 

People might start panicking soon.


----------



## KissMy

frigidweirdo said:


> Bitcoin tumbles below $9,000 as Facebook bans cryptocurrency adverts
> 
> "Bitcoin has tumbled below $9,000 for the first time in two months after sentiment slipped amid rising regulatory concerns in India and Facebook banning "deceptive" cryptocurrency adverts."
> 
> India is attacking Bitcoin, Korea has attacked Bitcoin, Facebook has attacked Bitcoin.
> 
> People might start panicking soon.


I love it. Soon the price will get down to the $6300 mining cost. Then I will buy some. They have tried to stop it for 10 years now & can't get it done.


----------



## frigidweirdo

KissMy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin tumbles below $9,000 as Facebook bans cryptocurrency adverts
> 
> "Bitcoin has tumbled below $9,000 for the first time in two months after sentiment slipped amid rising regulatory concerns in India and Facebook banning "deceptive" cryptocurrency adverts."
> 
> India is attacking Bitcoin, Korea has attacked Bitcoin, Facebook has attacked Bitcoin.
> 
> People might start panicking soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Soon the price will get down to the $6300 mining cost. Then I will buy some. They have tried to stop it for 10 years now & can't get it done.
Click to expand...


The problem is they're finding that Bitcoin makes for a great way of dealing in illegal money. I don't think Trump will touch it, he likes illegal money, but most other countries don't. The more these countries attack Bitcoin, the lower it goes. If it gets to $6000, people will probably back off even more.


----------



## KissMy

frigidweirdo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin tumbles below $9,000 as Facebook bans cryptocurrency adverts
> 
> "Bitcoin has tumbled below $9,000 for the first time in two months after sentiment slipped amid rising regulatory concerns in India and Facebook banning "deceptive" cryptocurrency adverts."
> 
> India is attacking Bitcoin, Korea has attacked Bitcoin, Facebook has attacked Bitcoin.
> 
> People might start panicking soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Soon the price will get down to the $6300 mining cost. Then I will buy some. They have tried to stop it for 10 years now & can't get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they're finding that Bitcoin makes for a great way of dealing in illegal money. I don't think Trump will touch it, he likes illegal money, but most other countries don't. The more these countries attack Bitcoin, the lower it goes. If it gets to $6000, people will probably back off even more.
Click to expand...

Yup, that's the cycle. It went up to $31 in 2011 then fell to $2 about 6 months later. Then $1200 in 2013 & slid to $203 a year later. So it is crashing currently. I just want to buy low & wait for the next rocket ride when the US dollar is in crisis.


----------



## KissMy

Here is a good overview why governments can't stop Bitcoin.


> I don't see how a government (even the US one) can stop a technology that is even moderately popular.
> 
> Consider this. 15-20 years ago cryptography was still a military technology. I myself remember using Internet Explorer 5 in 1999 that was shipped with laughable 40-bit encryption outside the USA because of export controls.
> 
> In 1997, Louis J. Freeh, director of the FBI said in his testimony to the Senate Judiciary Committee (https://epic.org/crypto/legislat...) that "Uncrackable encryption will allow drug lords, spies, terrorists and even violent gangs to communicate about their crimes and their conspiracies with impunity."
> 
> (Notice how the fear monger rhetorics never changes, it's drugs and terrorists again...)
> 
> Naturally, all attempts to limit the use of cryptography were in vain. The 21st century is a wiretapper's nightmare: every computer user routinely uses uncrackable encryption while watching cat pictures over https. Someone who cares about their privacy can fully encrypt their entire hard drive (TrueCrypt), encrypt their e-mail (PGP), browse the web anonymously (Tor) and use a decentralized virtual currency for their dealings (Bitcoin).
> 
> Thus, my opinion is that the US government wouldn't be able to stop Bitcoin (even if they wanted to, which is in the realm of wild speculation.) Bitcoin will stand or fall on its own merit.


----------



## frigidweirdo

KissMy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin tumbles below $9,000 as Facebook bans cryptocurrency adverts
> 
> "Bitcoin has tumbled below $9,000 for the first time in two months after sentiment slipped amid rising regulatory concerns in India and Facebook banning "deceptive" cryptocurrency adverts."
> 
> India is attacking Bitcoin, Korea has attacked Bitcoin, Facebook has attacked Bitcoin.
> 
> People might start panicking soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Soon the price will get down to the $6300 mining cost. Then I will buy some. They have tried to stop it for 10 years now & can't get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they're finding that Bitcoin makes for a great way of dealing in illegal money. I don't think Trump will touch it, he likes illegal money, but most other countries don't. The more these countries attack Bitcoin, the lower it goes. If it gets to $6000, people will probably back off even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's the cycle. It went up to $31 in 2011 then fell to $2 about 6 months later. Then $1200 in 2013 & slid to $203 a year later. So it is crashing currently. I just want to buy low & wait for the next rocket ride when the US dollar is in crisis.
Click to expand...


But this time might potentially be different. The people buying Bitcoin has changed. You're getting people with no clue. People who panic far more. 
The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.


----------



## dblack

frigidweirdo said:


> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.



Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.


----------



## KissMy

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
Click to expand...

There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.


----------



## dblack

KissMy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
Click to expand...


Hopefully. We'll see.


----------



## frigidweirdo

KissMy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
Click to expand...


But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.

But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.


----------



## dblack

frigidweirdo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
Click to expand...


Because state control of the economy is worse.


----------



## KissMy

dblack said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
Click to expand...

State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
Click to expand...


*It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset
*
Who is being paid in an appreciating asset?


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset
> *
> Who is being paid in an appreciating asset?
Click to expand...

Who and what is all this Bit Coin about Todd...I get emails saying my Bit Coin Account is worth US$13,000 yet I have never invested...I won't touch it with a BARGE POLE it sounds like pyramid selling or Ponzi to me....but then what do I know???????steve


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset
> *
> Who is being paid in an appreciating asset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who and what is all this Bit Coin about Todd...I get emails saying my Bit Coin Account is worth US$13,000 yet I have never invested...I won't touch it with a BARGE POLE it sounds like pyramid selling or Ponzi to me....but then what do I know???????steve
Click to expand...


It's a chain letter.......


----------



## theliq

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset
> *
> Who is being paid in an appreciating asset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who and what is all this Bit Coin about Todd...I get emails saying my Bit Coin Account is worth US$13,000 yet I have never invested...I won't touch it with a BARGE POLE it sounds like pyramid selling or Ponzi to me....but then what do I know???????steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a chain letter.......
Click to expand...

Thanks Todd...steve


----------



## KissMy

The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.

The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.


----------



## frigidweirdo

KissMy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The laws against Bitcoin have changed too, before Bitcoin was always more or less left alone, now countries are seeing the problems with Bitcoin and coming down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
Click to expand...


It's true. But then instead you get Bitcoin going up and down.

Imagine those people who bought Bitcoin for $16,000 now it's down at $9,000. 

Or imagine those people who couldn't move their Bitcoins out in time before it dropped.


----------



## dblack

frigidweirdo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They're see their power base being ripped out from under them. They won't give it up without a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't enough of them to stop the Bitcoin tidal wave. There ain't enough jails either. Bitcoin will revoke government credit cards globally. They will have to do major spending cuts. No money to fund the anti-bitcoin forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are. People don't want to break the law in order to fund their gambling habit. So if the govt makes things harder, they'll go along with it.
> 
> But why you'd want criminal activity to succeed is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because state control of the economy is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State theft from workers pay & savings to subsidize the cronies on wall-street is worse. It's great to keep your pay as an appreciating asset instead od being robbed by depreciating dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true. But then instead you get Bitcoin going up and down.
> 
> Imagine those people who bought Bitcoin for $16,000 now it's down at $9,000.
> 
> Or imagine those people who couldn't move their Bitcoins out in time before it dropped.
Click to expand...


There's no doubt that, at this point at least, it's a foolish "investment". But what do you think about the end-goal ie a currency beyond the control of central banks and meddling governments? You realize that's what Bitcoin is all about, right?


----------



## KissMy

Repubtards took US off the Gold standard so what did cost a penny now cost a dollar. Bitcoin was a penny & now $10,000. Trump said he will declare bankruptcy. If valued like Gold, Bitcoin will be worth over $250,000. If value = US Debt will be over a $Million


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.



*The US Dollars belong to the government. 
*
My US dollars belong to me.


----------



## saveliberty

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US Dollars belong to the government.
> *
> My US dollars belong to me.
Click to expand...


They are Federal Reserve Notes, you have them to pay debts private and public.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

saveliberty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US Dollars belong to the government.
> *
> My US dollars belong to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are Federal Reserve Notes, you have them to pay debts private and public.
Click to expand...

*
They are Federal Reserve Notes
*
Yup. And they belong to me.


----------



## saveliberty

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US Dollars belong to the government.
> *
> My US dollars belong to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are Federal Reserve Notes, you have them to pay debts private and public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> They are Federal Reserve Notes
> *
> Yup. And they belong to me.
Click to expand...


Weird, none of the ones I have show your name any where....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

saveliberty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas station / convenience store here sells Gas & it's wares for Bitcoins. It even has a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> The US Dollars belong to the government. Bitcoins belong to the people like gold. Keep it in anonymous paper wallets or flash drive & away from Bankers & Governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US Dollars belong to the government.
> *
> My US dollars belong to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are Federal Reserve Notes, you have them to pay debts private and public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> They are Federal Reserve Notes
> *
> Yup. And they belong to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, none of the ones I have show your name any where....
Click to expand...


None of the ones you have are mine, why would they have my name on them?


----------



## saveliberty

Toddsterpatriot said:


> None of the ones you have are mine, why would they have my name on them?



To show ownership.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

saveliberty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the ones you have are mine, why would they have my name on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show ownership.
Click to expand...


As I said, the dollars I hold are my dollars.
Sorry to hear the ones you hold belong to someone else.


----------



## KissMy

Weak US Dollars = Price Inflation!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Weak US Dollars = Price Inflation!



Yes! 2 data points is the best proof that the dollar is sinking. DERP!


----------



## KissMy

Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.


----------



## KissMy

I'm a freaking Genius!!!

I Bought 4 Bitcoin yesterday at $6,200 each!!!

Today they are $8,400 each! I'm want to sell one when it gets to 8,900 & another at $9,900. Holding 2 until it makes a new high, then selling 1 more at &19,850! Keeping one for retirement.

Or I could sell 3 now at $8400 keeping 1 free & clear.

Wallstreet shorts the heck out of them at $10,000 so I should sell 3 before $10k


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
Click to expand...


So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?
Click to expand...

Yup! I bought 4 coins at $6,200. I just sold 1 at $8,400. It's very hard to hit price targets using anonymous offline paper wallets. This is a fast moving market. But hey it's free money tax free.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I bought 4 coins at $6,200. I just sold 1 at $8,400. It's very hard to hit price targets using anonymous offline paper wallets. This is a fast moving market. But hey it's free money tax free.
Click to expand...


Actually it’s not tax free, and the IRS is watching.


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I bought 4 coins at $6,200. I just sold 1 at $8,400. It's very hard to hit price targets using anonymous offline paper wallets. This is a fast moving market. But hey it's free money tax free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it’s not tax free, and the IRS is watching.
Click to expand...

They think they are. LOL


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is crashing fast
> 
> It doesnt appeal as an investment. And they need the likes of me to keep the ship afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I bought 4 coins at $6,200. I just sold 1 at $8,400. It's very hard to hit price targets using anonymous offline paper wallets. This is a fast moving market. But hey it's free money tax free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it’s not tax free, and the IRS is watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think they are. LOL
Click to expand...


There are 2 groups you don’t want to owe money to- the mob and the IRS.    And of the two, the IRS has more resources for collection. Pay your taxes and avoid the headache, trust me.

When Trading in Bitcoin, Keep the Tax Man in Mind
In late 2016, the I.R.S. made it clear that it was searching for cryptocurrency tax evaders: The agency sent a broad request to Coinbase, the largest Bitcoin exchange in the United States, requesting records for all customers who bought digital currency from the company from 2013 to 2015.

Coinbase balked, but a court ruled that it must provide the records of roughly 14,000 customers, fewer than 1 percent of its patrons, who made transactions involving more than $20,000 of virtual currencies.


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be buying when or if it gets to $7,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I assume you have bought some bitcoin,,yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I bought 4 coins at $6,200. I just sold 1 at $8,400. It's very hard to hit price targets using anonymous offline paper wallets. This is a fast moving market. But hey it's free money tax free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it’s not tax free, and the IRS is watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think they are. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 2 groups you don’t want to owe money to- the mob and the IRS.    And of the two, the IRS has more resources for collection. Pay your taxes and avoid the headache, trust me.
> 
> When Trading in Bitcoin, Keep the Tax Man in Mind
> In late 2016, the I.R.S. made it clear that it was searching for cryptocurrency tax evaders: The agency sent a broad request to Coinbase, the largest Bitcoin exchange in the United States, requesting records for all customers who bought digital currency from the company from 2013 to 2015.
> 
> Coinbase balked, but a court ruled that it must provide the records of roughly 14,000 customers, fewer than 1 percent of its patrons, who made transactions involving more than $20,000 of virtual currencies.
Click to expand...

Well I guess I should be happy to pay taxes because that means I made money!


----------



## KissMy

I sold 2 more at $8,200 so I got all my money back & still have 1 bitcoin free & clear. Time for vacation!


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.


 
BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.

In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state


----------



## Manonthestreet

So bitcoin is getting hammered harder than the market eh....what is that minus 50%


----------



## KissMy

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
Click to expand...

They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.

The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

KissMy said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
Click to expand...


So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.


----------



## dblack

BuckToothMoron said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
Click to expand...


But then, you are a buck toothed moron....


----------



## BuckToothMoron

dblack said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then, you are a buck toothed moron....
Click to expand...


Ok, why don’t you tell me your forecast for the future of bitcoin.


----------



## thanatos144

BuckToothMoron said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then, you are a buck toothed moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, why don’t you tell me your forecast for the future of bitcoin.
Click to expand...

dissolved


----------



## MarathonMike

Round and Round and Round she goes....where the wheel stops.....nobody knows.....

Now Blockchain is a game changer in a lot of ways. But assigning a dollar value to Bitcoin, Ether, or whatever? Good luck with that!


----------



## dblack

BuckToothMoron said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitcoin bounced off of $5,990. So for 4 hours it was cheaper to buy a bitcoin than the $6,300 it cost to mine a bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then, you are a buck toothed moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, why don’t you tell me your forecast for the future of bitcoin.
Click to expand...


I'm not making any predictions. I have no idea what's going to happen. I hope bitcoin is a huge success because I agree with its goals, but any number of things could derail it.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

dblack said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the amount it cost to mine a bitcoin varies considerably, and $6300 is the high end, with the low end around $3500. I mention that just in case you are assuming that somehow creates a floor in the price of bitcoin. Of course it doesn’t. Also, the cost for mining will continually climb until all the bitcoins are mined.
> 
> In one chart, here’s how much it costs to mine bitcoin in your state
> 
> 
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then, you are a buck toothed moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, why don’t you tell me your forecast for the future of bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any predictions. I have no idea what's going to happen. I hope bitcoin is a huge success because I agree with its goals, but any number of things could derail it.
Click to expand...


Ahh, I see who you are. A scared little girl too afraid to make a prediction, but eager to attack those who have the balls to predict.


----------



## dblack

BuckToothMoron said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They left out the cost of the 13.5-th/s antminer, pool fees & cooling cost. Louisiana is to hot & the miners would need to much cooling. Each one uses at least 1400 watts continuously, the same power as a large space heater.  I almost got into mining just to heat my house in winter, but it's an expensive heater to buy. Alaskans could defiantly benefit off the heat by having a couple of those machines running in each home, but like I said it's like paying $4,000 for a $20 space heater.
> 
> The 13.5-th/s antminers are the most expensive part & will not likely get a coin mined before the next halving in 2 years or equipment fails. Then mining reward cuts in half doubling cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,it sounds like you think bitcoin has some actual value. I’m in the camp that it is a mania that will likely be near worthless before it is every recognized as an actual currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then, you are a buck toothed moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, why don’t you tell me your forecast for the future of bitcoin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any predictions. I have no idea what's going to happen. I hope bitcoin is a huge success because I agree with its goals, but any number of things could derail it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see who you are. A scared little girl too afraid to make a prediction, but eager to attack those who have the balls to predict.
Click to expand...


Uh, ok. I was just goofing on your handle. No need to be so defensive.


----------



## Manonthestreet

German researchers have discovered unknown persons are using bitcoin’s blockchain to store and link to child abuse imagery, potentially putting the cryptocurrency in jeopardy.
Child abuse imagery found within bitcoin's blockchain

Hope you book your profits.....may be beginning of the end.Drip ...drip drip.......


----------



## thanatos144

Manonthestreet said:


> German researchers have discovered unknown persons are using bitcoin’s blockchain to store and link to child abuse imagery, potentially putting the cryptocurrency in jeopardy.
> Child abuse imagery found within bitcoin's blockchain
> 
> Hope you book your profits.....may be beginning of the end.Drip ...drip drip.......


Probably some Hollywood actor

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KissMy

Trump is bankrupting the USA. Oil is $71


----------



## Picaro

One of the better cons in history. Can't wait for it to tank all the way. It's nothing but a laundering operation for the worst vermin on the planet, from Red Chinese Cadre thieves to Columbian dope cartel killers, and of course the already mentioned kiddie porn peddlers.


----------



## dblack

Picaro said:


> One of the better cons in history. Can't wait for it to tank all the way. It's nothing but a laundering operation for the worst vermin on the planet, from Red Chinese Cadre thieves to Columbian dope cartel killers, and of course the already mentioned kiddie porn peddlers.



I agree. Centralized control of trade is a scam. Time to bust things up!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Manonthestreet said:


> German researchers have discovered unknown persons are using bitcoin’s blockchain to store and link to child abuse imagery, potentially putting the cryptocurrency in jeopardy.
> Child abuse imagery found within bitcoin's blockchain
> 
> Hope you book your profits.....may be beginning of the end.Drip ...drip drip.......



There are too many politicians with secret Bitcoin accounts (Obama, Hillary, et.al) to let Bitcoin go worthless


----------



## dblack

CrusaderFrank said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> German researchers have discovered unknown persons are using bitcoin’s blockchain to store and link to child abuse imagery, potentially putting the cryptocurrency in jeopardy.
> Child abuse imagery found within bitcoin's blockchain
> 
> Hope you book your profits.....may be beginning of the end.Drip ...drip drip.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are too many politicians with secret Bitcoin accounts (Obama, Hillary, et.al) to let Bitcoin go worthless
Click to expand...


Hopefully.


----------

